# the lED bulbs



## dickersontrailer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello from Chicago!

I have a Dutchmen trailer. It suits me in everything. I bought it just the last summer.
I m thinking about using LED lamps in my trailer. Who changed it? How much did you spend? What else should I know before buying the lEDs?
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Clay L (Nov 12, 2015)

This seems to be a case of cheaper is not better. Starlight offers a line that many people have posted are a good quality.  You can see them  at the site below.


----------



## LEN (Nov 12, 2015)

Boy those are high priced. Got all 20 of mine for less than one of theirs. All worked and are working although I did break one on install. my fault. Do a search for comparable light to a a bulb you have only in the LED. Got mine on either Ebay or Amazon for about $14 for ten.

LEN


----------



## dickersontrailer (Nov 13, 2015)

LEN;n128484 said:
			
		

> Boy those are high priced. Got all 20 of mine for less than one of theirs. All worked and are working although I did break one on install. my fault. Do a search for comparable light to a a bulb you have only in the LED. Got mine on either Ebay or Amazon for about $14 for ten.
> 
> LEN



My budget is limited and I want to install the lamps by myself, not to pay for the services of electrician.

I'm also thinking about buying cheap LEDs from amazon. I will mount them inside my trailer. 
I need to add the outdoor light. https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/...r-light-fixtures/1431490_stl360_rab-lighting/ this lamp is not cheap, but I think it is waterproof.
I know, it will kill my battery. But I can use it when we are at parks with hookups.


----------



## LEN (Nov 16, 2015)

Here are the one I got

10X Warm White 1156 BA15S 18-SMD 5050 Turn Signal Backup Reverse LED Light bulbs


----------

